# adding a second dog - age difference



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm wondering if there are any guidelines for age differences between dogs in the same family. Much of what I've read focuses on situations with both dogs joining a family as puppies. What about adding a rescue? Other than the eventual issue of having two elderly dogs, does it matter if the existing dog and rescue are close in age or if the new addition is older? 

For background, we added a 5 1/2-month-old standard poodle to our family in October, and she turned one this month. I've been seriously considering adopting a retired greyhound in a year or so. By the time we're ready to adopt, our current dog will be between 2 and 2 1/2years old; most retired greys seem to be between 2 and 5 years. Will that matter?

Thanks!


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

I think the major reasons people have for wanting an age gap between their dogs is to reduce the chances of losing them both to old age around the same time.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

dagwall said:


> I think the major reasons people have for wanting an age gap between their dogs is to reduce the chances of losing them both to old age around the same time.


Yup. As much as I hate the idea, I've been looking at dogs under 1 year because kabota is 3-4 and the thought of losing two dogs in the same year . . . I'm not sure I'd make it. Of course, there are no guarantees. Kabota could die of cancer next year, so you should probably just pick the best dog regardless of age.


----------



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)

I agree with both dagwall and Amaryllis. I think for the most part it is so you don't loose 2 dogs in one year. There have been times i have had 2 dogs around the same age or just months apart and there were times were one passed long before the other but i have had it were both died not to far from each other and it was devastating. Like amaryllis said, just pick the dog that is right for you regardless of age


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

The first two years dogs go through a lot of changes, much like humans from toddler to adult. There's the kid age, teens and finally they settle down. Most of them anyway.

It's not a good idea to get two puppies because they will often bond to each other rather than the humans. Plus it's easier to deal with one dog at a time through the teenage years and there's usually more control and training on a 2 year old dog vs. a 2 month old dog.

Other than that, like others have said you 'could' loose them close in age but there's nothing set in stone, some dogs live to very old and some don't live long enough. Even littermates don't all pass in the same month or year.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

When Leeo and Blu Boy were almost 5 years old I wanted to add another puppy to help bring back the pup in the boys and I knew they were getting older. Leeo has since passed unexpectedly ... so now Blu Boy will be 6 years old and Abbylynn is almost 1 and 1/2 years old ... and now there is Eddee who is 10 months to a year old. I personally like to wait until a dog is at least a year old before adding another dog. IMHO ... The teenage stage is pretty well over by this time and usually the potty training is also over. Plus the older dogs help teach the younger dogs things too. It is a big help if your first dogs are well behaved before adding another pup or dog. It has been easier all the way around to me this way.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. Yeah, having two elderly dogs at the same time is a huge downside to adopting so soon. I was just looking at the adoptable greys at a local agency; they range from one to four years older than my current dog. The life expectancy estimates for both breeds are similar (~12-15 years), so I could potentially lose both in a short span of time. My options seem to be take that chance or wait until my current dog is even older (although that could make the adjustment to a two-dog household more difficult for her). Arrr! At least is doesn't sound as though there are any special issue with adding an older dog to the family. Thanks again!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

I ended up adding then 3-year-old Pentti when Kimma was only 10 months (it was sort of unexpected - we hadn't anticipated adding another dog until Kimma was 2, and even then we were planning on a puppy). It ended up being great for both of them, as Kimma got a playmate who did not tire of her antics too quickly, and Pentti got to play a bit more than he had been used to! He also taught Kimma some manners, so it really was a win-win for everyone.

Now I have Bubbles who is only 2 weeks older than Kimma. At this point, all of my guys are pretty close in age, but I'm not too worried about their getting old together. I will manage it, as they were the right dogs for me and they came in to my life at the right times. I wouldn't stress too much about it, but keep the age differences in the back of your mind. When you're ready for another dog, I think you will know it and adjust accordingly - I think Katie will, too, even if she's a bit older since it seems like she is well-socialized


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

For me, age doesn't mean anything. We adopted an 11 year old dog; our dogs at that time were, I think, 4 and 7. The adopted dog wasn't in good health, had had a cancerous tumor removed. Tucker, the 7 yr old was then 10. Since he was healthy, I assumed that the old dog would pass first. That didn't t happen. Tuck got sick and was put down in a month. I guess the moral to my story is that there are no guarantees, get the age dog you want and that works with your current dog. You just never know.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

I would get a dog that's within a few years of being the same age as your current dog, if you want them to be friends. If the age difference is too great, the older dog may not have the tolerance for the energy of the younger one. We just adopted a mix that's around the same age, if not a bit younger than my poodle. They're getting along pretty well, although Maddie's energy is a bit higher than Potsie's.

If you have an older dog, I wouldn't hesitate to adopt another senior. With good care, they can live a good, long life. We took in a 9 year old golden many years ago, thinking we had a couple of good years left with her (her owner had died). Sunshine lived to be 17!!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your experiences and advice. A friend told me not to stress or overthink this, so I'm going to put all of this information in the back of mind for the next few months.


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

My current situation I waited until my first dog was almost 3 when I added the new puppy. I have a young daughter and I didn't want her to get knocked into by 2 puppies. 

My first dogs I had before children. I got a 6mo stray and @ 4-5 yrs later added an 8-10yo dog to the house. Worked out fine, they both loved each other and played together well. 

I do think that dogs within a few years of age get along better than a senior and a young dog. And if you don't have a tiny toddler in your house then having 2 dogs under the age of 2 is totally doable. 

Mostly I think that having a well trained, reliable dog in the house before adding the second dog is more important than age. That way your new dog has a positive canine role model for good household behaviors. And you can spend your free time training the new addition instead of having to train 2 dogs at the same time.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Age could play a part in dominance between dogs if any of them are dominant, and then of course they could be more likely to pass around the same time. I don't really care about age as long as the dog will fit well in my home.

I added 1 year old Bailey when Frag was 1, and I added 1 year old Chernobyl when Frag and Bailey were 2. I don't really mind that they're all the same basic age since Bailey will probably live to be over 15, Frag will probably live to be no more than 10, and Chernobyl will probably be pushing it at 12. Also, they all get along well and were at the training levels I wanted them before I got another. I don't want the stress of managing issues in more than one dog, so when the dogs aren't stressful or hard to deal with for any reason, I feel confident adding another.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I have to ask....you DO realize that Chernobyl was one of the WORST (if not THE worst) nuclear disasters in history, right?


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

...chernobyl .... seriously .... FFS nothing like being a good breed ambassador


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Hmmm. Can't say I've met anyone turned off by his name yet. Most love the "historic, uncommon" name... And I totally forgot that a dog's name can determine whether or not they're going to be a good dog. I had two dogs named Killer and Little Killer growing up that were the sweetest Pit Bulls.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> And I totally forgot that a dog's name can determine whether or not they're going to be a good dog.


Yes, because that was TOTALLY my point....

In regards to the OP, I add a dog when I feel I'm ready to add another dog, and that's pretty much all there is to it for me.

The latest dog added, Mahler, is almost 19 weeks old. My eldest dog is 8 years old. Strauss is getting a bit more impatient in his old age, but he's overall a benevolent leader, and pups learn early on who to follow, and how to not poke the bear.

Mirada is just over 2 years old now, and she came to my family at 10 weeks when Strauss was 6 years old. 

Strauss is the kind of dog that would be perfectly happy to be an only dog. He is not best friends with anybody. Yes, he'll play with the bitches sometimes, but mostly he'll keep to himself, or play with humans. He can curl up on the couch with anybody and be civil, but his entire demeanor is one of toleration.


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

The age difference to me ..Isnt as important as the maturity level and personality of my current dog.
First I consider my current dogs welfare as being optimal..and introducing another "Family Member" into the household should be done in a way that doesnt create turmoil...or envoke feelings of betrayal and jealosy.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Xeph said:


> Yes, because that was TOTALLY my point....


Uh, I didn't quote you because I wasn't replying to you. Obviously that wasn't your point.


----------



## FG167 (Jun 1, 2012)

I really prefer my dogs to be 2 years difference, it works for me. However, at this time, I have a 1 year old GSD, a 2 year old Cardigan and I'm adding a puppy this Fall.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

You were replying to either her or me. I just find the name to be in bad taste ... you know since it was an ACTUAL event/place where ACTUAL people died.... I guess i'll name my next dog 9/11 and see how that goes over. I wasn't talking about the name determining whether he was a good dog or not. I was talking about you introducing a dog that you want to be perceived in a good light with a potentially offensive and off-putting name. It will just be one more obstacle to overcome with a pit.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

Roloni said:


> The age difference to me ..Isnt as important as the maturity level and personality of my current dog.
> First I consider my current dogs welfare as being optimal..and introducing another "Family Member" into the household should be done in a way that doesnt create turmoil...or envoke feelings of betrayal and jealosy.


You are anthropomorphising your dog. We believe they will feel betrayal/jealousy, when, in reality, they are just re figuring the dynamics of the "pack." It is kind of like pecking order in chickens. You should read about it. It is interesting.

And the name may not mean anything to the dog or to their personalities, but they may mean something to the public. A person with a German Shepherd named Auschwitz may not be looked upon too kindly. With public perception of pit bulls being what it is...naming him after a disaster of epic proportions may give people the wrong association.


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

theyogachick said:


> You are anthropomorphising your dog. .



BRB...I gotta google that word......


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

It means you are projecting human emotions onto your dog.


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

theyogachick said:


> It means you are projecting human emotions onto your dog.


Thanx...
I only have human emotions...thats probably why I project them.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

theyogachick said:


> You are anthropomorphising your dog. We believe they will feel betrayal/jealousy, when, in reality, they are just re figuring the dynamics of the "pack." It is kind of like pecking order in chickens. You should read about it. It is interesting.
> 
> And the name may not mean anything to the dog or to their personalities, but they may mean something to the public. A person with a German Shepherd named Auschwitz may not be looked upon too kindly. With public perception of pit bulls being what it is...naming him after a disaster of epic proportions may give people the wrong association.


Are you meaning to say the dog training camp Auschwitz Farms I JUST opened was a bad idea?


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

Although explaining this is most likely pointless, here goes: dogs don't feel things the same way that we do. Yes, they have emotions, but they likely will not feel jealousy, etc. We THINK that is what they feel becasue that is what we would feel if someone new came in to "take our place" or play with our toys, etc. It is easiest for us to say "my dog is jealous that I brought the new dog in" or "my dog feels I betrayed him" because that is what we understand.\

Dogs deal with changes in dynamics differently than people do.


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

theyogachick said:


> Although explaining this is most likely pointless, here goes: dogs don't feel things the same way that we do. Yes, they have emotions, but they likely will not feel jealousy, etc. We THINK that is what they feel becasue that is what we would feel if someone new came in to "take our place" or play with our toys, etc. It is easiest for us to say "my dog is jealous that I brought the new dog in" or "my dog feels I betrayed him" because that is what we understand.\
> 
> Dogs deal with changes in dynamics differently than people do.


I think you need to get in touch with reality and stop reading crap on the internet...


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Roloni said:


> I think you need to get in touch with reality and stop reading crap on the internet...


...wut. We've got dogs named after horrific disasters and now this? Soon there will be people eating each other's faces naked in broad day light.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> I think you need to get in touch with reality and stop reading crap on the internet...


What does this even mean? what yogachick said was spot on.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Roloni said:


> I think you need to get in touch with reality and stop reading crap on the internet...


Wow, where the hell did THAT come from? If you're wrong, you're wrong. If you think you're right, then back it up with something worth contributing to prove it. That demeaning tone is completely unnecessary in response to theyogachick's helpful explanation.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

So, back to my original question  

What I'm reading is that from the human's perspective, two dogs close in age have the potential to be elderly (and die) in the same general time period. Regardless of age difference, the first dog should have solid manners before introducing a second. 

From the dog's perspective, age doesn't really matter but general temperament does. Some dogs are happy to be only dogs and that should be respected.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

Yes. Gizmo was 9 when we brought Gracie into the mix. She was 4 months old. They get along great. Gracie is very calm and does not have a "dominating" personality.

Prior to that, we got Loki when Gizmo was 2. They took longer to learn how to co-exist peacefully. Loki was more "bossy" and it took longer to the "pack" dynamic to work itself out. 

I do think you hit the nail on the head--the exisiting dog needs manners, but the new dog needs them as well. If you are adding a puppy, the puppy will learn manners quickly by testing limits with the older dog. If you are adding an adult, manners are important so that they learn to get along in a way that isn't aggressive, etc.

I really think it depends on the dog.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

There was an original question?  

I don't know the exact ages on some of my dogs since they're all rescue estimates, so bare with me. We added Jack when Smalls was about a year and a half old. They were instant pals. They're both calm dogs that like to play with the other dog doesn't act a fool. When we adopted Jack we were told he was 2, so we'll roll with that. We moved into a house so I speed adopted Jonas, who was 2 1/2. Magpie didn't come for a long while later, after we bought our house, so I believe every one was about a year and a half older and she was estimated to be the same old 2 they estimate every dog to be. We added Shambles at 4 months with the rest being in the ~4-8 range. 

The only thing I did not think of and am saddened by is the age gaps and how it's probable that Jonas, Smalls, Jack, and Magpie will all die around the same time, but we'll cross that bridge when we come to it.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

theyogachick said:


> Although explaining this is most likely pointless, here goes: dogs don't feel things the same way that we do. Yes, they have emotions, but they likely will not feel jealousy, etc. We THINK that is what they feel becasue that is what we would feel if someone new came in to "take our place" or play with our toys, etc. It is easiest for us to say "my dog is jealous that I brought the new dog in" or "my dog feels I betrayed him" because that is what we understand.\
> 
> Dogs deal with changes in dynamics differently than people do.


In other words... "We do not see things the way they are, we see things the way WE are."


Anyway, in regards to the OP... I've had various ages be introduced into a household of various ages under various circumstances. Age isn't my primary concern at all, I think it matters very little except in specific circumstances... like, if I had a fragile senior dog I wouldn't get a super boisterous 9 month old.


----------



## titiaamor (Nov 17, 2011)

FWIW, Chernobyl has become a splace of incredible healing and an area where people from all over the world have come together. IDK if the dog's namer knows this, but Chernobyl continues to exist and grow, even though it is not in the news. Joanna Macy did a lot of good, as did her husband. They go regularly to Chernobyl and work world-wide to stop using nuclear energy.



Miranda16 said:


> You were replying to either her or me. I just find the name to be in bad taste ... you know since it was an ACTUAL event/place where ACTUAL people died.... I guess i'll name my next dog 9/11 and see how that goes over. I wasn't talking about the name determining whether he was a good dog or not. I was talking about you introducing a dog that you want to be perceived in a good light with a potentially offensive and off-putting name. It will just be one more obstacle to overcome with a pit.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I sincerely doubt the namer knows any thing about Chernobyl, hence picking the name in the first place. There was a horror movie out recently so I'm guessing that's the inspiration behind using the name. 

Ground Zero has become a place of healing and remembrance for a lot of people.. but I ain't naming a dog that.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Miranda16 said:


> You were replying to either her or me. I just find the name to be in bad taste ... you know since it was an ACTUAL event/place where ACTUAL people died.... I guess i'll name my next dog 9/11 and see how that goes over. I wasn't talking about the name determining whether he was a good dog or not. I was talking about you introducing a dog that you want to be perceived in a good light with a potentially offensive and off-putting name. It will just be one more obstacle to overcome with a pit.


Well, like I said, haven't met anyone yet who has had an issue with the name, and he's met a few hundred people since I've had him. I don't percieve it as being an obstacle at all. Just the name of a city, which most people understand. 



ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I sincerely doubt the namer knows any thing about Chernobyl, hence picking the name in the first place. There was a horror movie out recently so I'm guessing that's the inspiration behind using the name.
> 
> Ground Zero has become a place of healing and remembrance for a lot of people.. but I ain't naming a dog that.


I knew exactly where the city was and what it was infamous for, and he was named early May before the movie came out, so that was not the inspiration at all.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Well, great! The distinction of knowledge makes all the difference in whether or not it's a poorly chosen name. He also was not named in early May. You do realize we live in the same city and look at the same animal control, right? The one that says exactly when dogs were adopted?


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Well, great! The distinction of knowledge makes all the difference in whether or not it's a poorly chosen name. He also was not named in early May. You do realize we live in the same city and look at the same animal control, right? The one that says exactly when dogs were adopted?


You do realize that I put my name on hold for that dog in early may when I first met him and named him? Didn't realize that? Probably because you don't know my life. Doesn't matter who shares what animal control.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> You do realize that I put my name on hold for that dog in early may when I first met him and named him? Didn't say I adopte him then.


I'm sure that's what you did. Why not instead of making up fantasy tales to suit your story you just say you named your dog after a city where a recognized horrible event occurred and you don't care? Would be a lot easier than this.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

When the dog was adopted is irrelevant. Chernobyl was a distaster long before it was a movie, so...

There are certain names that a person with common sense would say "might not be a good idea." Pearl Harbor, for example. That was a movie, but it was a horrible event in history long before it was that. I would never name a dog that. Why? Because no matter how good your dog is, that name is not associated with "good" things. And it is different than naming a dog "Killer." Most people can take that as cheeky because it doesn't reference anything specific...or dredge up horrible images or memories. 

Honestly.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

oh god lololol


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I'm sure that's what you did. Why not instead of making up fantasy tales to suit your story you just say you named your dog after a city where a recognized horrible event occurred and you don't care? Would be a lot easier than this.


Well it would only make sense. You know everything, so you know that the only reason I ended up adopting this dog was because he was going to be PTS and the shelter CALLED me and asked me to adopt him. So they had to have my number on a hold list to do that... It's already obvious that I happily named my dog Chernobyl and don't care, along with everyone else we've met... so I think now you're just argueing for sake of argueing. 



theyogachick said:


> When the dog was adopted is irrelevant. Chernobyl was a distaster long before it was a movie, so...
> 
> There are certain names that a person with common sense would say "might not be a good idea." Pearl Harbor, for example. That was a movie, but it was a horrible event in history long before it was that. I would never name a dog that. Why? Because no matter how good your dog is, that name is not associated with "good" things. And it is different than naming a dog "Killer." Most people can take that as cheeky because it doesn't reference anything specific...or dredge up horrible images or memories.
> 
> Honestly.


This is the thing though- it only seems like you few people associate that name badly. I didn't, and neither has anyone we've met. They think it's cute, interesting, hystoric, etc. No reason to think anyone would react badly toward it.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> Well it would only make sense. You know everything, so you know that the only reason I ended up adopting this dog was because he was going to be PTS and the shelter CALLED me and asked me to adopt him. So they had to have my number on a hold list to do that... It's already obvious that I happily named my dog Chernobyl and don't care, along with everyone else we've met... so I think now you're just argueing for sake of argueing.


Well, I DO know every thing. At least in the confines of this city. I sincerely doubt AC called you and asked you to adopt the dog and you do know I could find out for a fact, right? I mean, for crying out loud I know how long dogs are there for and what dogs were currently on death row. I haven't even the slightest idea what that would do with the poor naming choice or why you're making this stuff up and adding it on to the task at hand, other than delusions of grandeur. You could have easily just stated you don't care about the naming choice rather than making stuff up that is totally unrelated for me to pick off as made up..

ETA: Nuclear disasters are cute and "hystoric" lol wut.

Further ETA: Dog was "on hold" for a month, but they called to desperately say to come get him because he was going to be euthanized.. lololol.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Are you meaning to say the dog training camp Auschwitz Farms I JUST opened was a bad idea?


I will bring my German breed dog named Adolf there if you think it would be okay. He definitely needs to work on his concentration.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

MonicaBH said:


> I will bring my German breed dog named Adolf there if you think it would be okay. He definitely needs to work on his concentration.


Would you mind being on a print campaign for us? No need to bring your own wardrobe, I have a vision.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

thosewordsatbest said:


> *well, i do know every thing.* at least in the confines of this city. I sincerely doubt ac called you and asked you to adopt the dog and you do know i could find out for a fact, right? I mean, for crying out loud i know how long dogs are there for and what dogs were currently on death row. I haven't even the slightest idea what that would do with the poor naming choice or why you're making this stuff up and adding it on to the task at hand, other than delusions of grandeur. You could have easily just stated you don't care about the naming choice rather than making stuff up that is totally unrelated for me to pick off as made up..
> 
> Eta: Nuclear disasters are cute and "hystoric" lol wut.



You don't know my life.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Jare said:


> You don't know my life.


Don't tell me what to do.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Would you mind being on a print campaign for us? No need to bring your own wardrobe, I have a vision.


Sign me up. If my vision is anything like your vision, then I bet we have ourselves a wiener!


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Don't tell me what to do.


Oh grow up.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

MonicaBH said:


> Sign me up. If my vision is anything like your vision, then I bet we have ourselves a wiener!


Jonas, who is now Führer, will be involved of course.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Jare said:


> Oh grow up.


I wish my mom never married you.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I wish my mom never married you.


But you were my Holy Grail....


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

Internet family dramaz iz teh best.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Jare said:


> But you were my Holy Grail....


EXPLOSIVE.



MonicaBH said:


> Internet family dramaz iz teh best.


She isn't even my real dad.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> She isn't even my real dad.


Like a few genes here and there really make a difference.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Jare said:


> Like a few genes here and there really make a difference.


My real dad would have never named me Hitler Michelle.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> You do realize that I put my name on hold for that dog in early may when I first met him and named him? Didn't realize that? Probably because you don't know my life. Doesn't matter who shares what animal control.


SASSY edit. I pointed out that we live in the same city with the same animal control because you're making that all up. I thought maybe you'd get that if you lie to people who know you're lying and prove it (or you contradict your own statements in the same argument..) maybe you would stop, but here were for the umpteenth time. Your dog wasn't at AC in early May (but Willow, Action, and Scanna were.. three of the Pits that were on death row, two were adopted last week but Scanna remained) I don't have to know your life to know local AC, how they work, and what dogs are there and when.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Editing 20 minutes after the post. Classeh


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> She isn't even my real dad.


No, she isn't your real dad. I am. I thought we went over this.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Mdawn said:


> No, she isn't your real dad. I am. I thought we went over this.


Well you're not any better of a dad.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Mdawn said:


> No, she isn't your real dad. I am. I thought we went over this.


Yes, but you see, I had to step in when her real dad failed to provide. We're both failed parent, we need to accept it.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

This thread is my favorite thread of all time. Even if you guys were never like fathers to me.


----------



## begemot (Feb 1, 2011)

DJEtzel said:


> This is the thing though- it only seems like you few people associate that name badly. I didn't, and neither has anyone we've met. They think it's cute, interesting, hystoric, etc. No reason to think anyone would react badly toward it.


People are probably just 
A. Taken aback and not sure how to respond
B. Too polite to tell you it's weird/culturally insensitive/potentially offensive
C. Thinking maybe you have some kind of personal connection that they don't want to question

Not to jump on the bandwagon here, but you seem to need convincing. Everyone has moments of poor judgement though, right? It's never too late to realize your mistake.

Wincing LOL @ Auschwitz Farms...


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

begemot said:


> Wincing LOL @ Auschwitz Farms...


I get a little (more) weird when I actually have a day off.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> SASSY edit. I pointed out that we live in the same city with the same animal control because you're making that all up. I thought maybe you'd get that if you lie to people who know you're lying and prove it (or you contradict your own statements in the same argument..) maybe you would stop, but here were for the umpteenth time. Your dog wasn't at AC in early May (but Willow, Action, and Scanna were.. three of the Pits that were on death row, two were adopted last week but Scanna remained) I don't have to know your life to know local AC, how they work, and what dogs are there and when.


Now you obviously DON'T know what you're talking about. Sampson was at animal control for 58 days when I adopted him so yes, he WAS at Animal Control in Early may. They let rescues "back up" a dog in case it's going to be euthanized, and that's exactly what I did when I went in early May with a friend for other reasons. And two fridays ago he was going to be euthanized for space & a Jessica I believe called and asked if I'd adopt him still, otherwise he was being euth'd at 4:30. I have nothing to stop, I'm not lieing about how I adopted this damn dog. What is the point in that? I know that you're going to think I'm lieing about everything, but you have spread just as many lies about me as you accuse me of, so I don't take it personally. 

So what am I lying about now?


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

begemot said:


> People are probably just
> A. Taken aback and not sure how to respond
> B. Too polite to tell you it's weird/culturally insensitive/potentially offensive
> C. Thinking maybe you have some kind of personal connection that they don't want to question
> ...


Nope, everyone we've met in person has happily taken in his name. I dropped him off to be neutered this AM and the receptionist asked his name. I told her and she laughed, said "Chernobyl, I like that!" and happily took him into an exam room. Maybe it's the area. Who knows. There's never been any hesitation or confusion though.

ETA; I don't need any convincing that it's an ok name... I don't really care if it is or not, especially since no one whom I've actually met has had an issue with it. It's just a name; my best friend has a Rottweiler named Adolf & I can't say I've heard of anyone throwing a fit over that, either.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

My second dog shall be named Disney because it's the happiest place on earth


----------



## titiaamor (Nov 17, 2011)

The difference here is that the area around Chernobyl continues to exist- they can't go into the forest still- but there is life and people. It could more be compared to 3 Mile Island (rather than Ground Zero or the Pentagon, or that field in Pennsylvania.) 

I suppose the namer does not know any of this, but it is important to know that the area around Chernobyl is recovering and is not a memorial.

Finally, the argument has been lost, due to Godwin's Law (Aushwitz) 



ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I sincerely doubt the namer knows any thing about Chernobyl, hence picking the name in the first place. There was a horror movie out recently so I'm guessing that's the inspiration behind using the name.
> 
> Ground Zero has become a place of healing and remembrance for a lot of people.. but I ain't naming a dog that.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

ETA: eh, too easy. Bad decisions here are not surprising to me. I will never learn to just stay in non deluded world.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

titiaamor said:


> The difference here is that the area around Chernobyl continues to exist- they can't go into the forest still- but there is life and people. It could more be compared to 3 Mile Island (rather than Ground Zero or the Pentagon, or that field in Pennsylvania.)
> 
> I suppose the namer does not know any of this, but it is important to know that the area around Chernobyl is recovering and is not a memorial.
> 
> Finally, the argument has been lost, due to Godwin's Law (Aushwitz)


You posted once, so I wasn't aware we were arguing, but Godwin's Law applies when I'm talking about how dumb it is to name things AFTER major disasters and horrific points in history? Nazi reference didn't pull out of thin air to compare a less terrible situation to. They're all points in history most functioning people would not name things after.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

The name would be more comparable to 9.11 if you thought it was wrong to name a dog "New York" because of what happened there. Chernobyl is a real city with real live people living there years after the disaster. If it's offensive to name dogs after cities that have had disasters I would bet there aren't a whole lot of cities available to name dogs after. Maybe it would be offensive if she named the dog "nuclear disaster" but honestly I just see the dog as named after a city. It's unfortunate for the people living in that city that the name has become synonymous with the disaster.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm gonna name a dog "Mass Grave" someday. Maybe "Napalm".


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

kafkabeetle said:


> The name would be more comparable to 9.11 if you thought it was wrong to name a dog "New York" because of what happened there. Chernobyl is a real city with real live people living there years after the disaster. If it's offensive to name dogs after cities that have had disasters I would bet there aren't a whole lot of cities available to name dogs after. Maybe it would be offensive if she named the dog "nuclear disaster" but honestly I just see the dog as named after a city. It's unfortunate for the people living in that city that the name has become synonymous with the disaster.


Yes, but would the dog had been named it IF the namer hadn't heard it in its historic context? DId the namer look on a map and pick it out of the blue? Doubtful.

And, in terms of people not reacting to the name, I wouldn't really know what to say in the moment, but I sure as heck would be making comments behind closed doors.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Nobody wants to hear they have an ugly baby, so people lie to the parents and tell them their hideous child is the most gorgeous creature on the planet.

Same principle.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

None of you can say with any certaintly that people dislike his name other than yourselves, who are only hating his name because you hate *me*. I'm still not bothered by the fact that you hate it. I don't care if OTHERS hate it, as long as they like him... which most people have so far.


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

If I had 2 Great Danes...
I would call them "The Twin Towers"..(Tower1... and... Tower2)

Then I would get 2 or 3 Afgan Hounds...


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

DJEtzel said:


> None of you can say with any certaintly that people dislike his name other than yourselves, who are only hating his name because you hate *me*. I'm still not bothered by the fact that you hate it. I don't care if OTHERS hate it, as long as they like him... which most people have so far.


DJ, this has nothing to do with you. The names are offensive to some people, people here are just not going to candy coat it.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

cshellenberger said:


> DJ, this has nothing to do with you. The names are offensive to some people, people here are just not going to candy coat it.


Agreed. I dont take offense to many things but that name does bother me, and it has nothing to do with you. Of all the many names in the world, why on earth that one? I am perplexed.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

I can never quite wrap my head around it when people state they don't care what someone thinks of them/their choices, but continuously comes back to defend them.


----------



## swellmomma (Apr 21, 2012)

It's a good thing I decided to read all the pages and not just the first one. I was about to chime in about the close age of my 2 pups and why I opted to have them so close in age, but I see this thread has devolved greatly since the beginning. I would have made a complete fool of myself.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Jare said:


> I can never quite wrap my head around it when people state they don't care what someone thinks of them/their choices, but continuously comes back to defend them.


Delusions of grandeur, sister. Have to "win" this even if it's only in my mind! For the same reason you'd spin a yarn to try and deflect from the topic at hand, and the same reason you'd use that old "WELL OTHER PEOPLE ARE DOING IT AND IT'S FINE." scapegoat with the non-existent Killers and Adolph. Loads of people do loads of things that are not smart so I have no idea why that's ever a defense. 



swellmomma said:


> It's a good thing I decided to read all the pages and not just the first one. I was about to chime in about the close age of my 2 pups and why I opted to have them so close in age, but I see this thread has devolved greatly since the beginning. I would have made a complete fool of myself.


I think that title has already been won in this thread so you're safe! I don't think having two pups close together is a bad thing. Really the only downside I can think of with the small age gaps, like I said, is when they're going to pass. If I lost four dogs all in the span of a year I might have a melt down. Shammy is a big guy, so I'm REALLY hoping he does not have a ~10 year life span, because that would put him in the same passing boat as every one else and then I would just rampage.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

swellmomma said:


> It's a good thing I decided to read all the pages and not just the first one. I was about to chime in about the close age of my 2 pups and why I opted to have them so close in age, but I see this thread has devolved greatly since the beginning. I would have made a complete fool of myself.


Nah, it might have gotten back on course. I'm going to shut it down before things get completely out of hand.


----------

